
The Real Reason My Startup Was Successful: Privilege - jasford
https://medium.com/tech-diversity-files/the-real-reason-my-startup-was-successful-privilege-3859b14f4560?source=linkShare-4f382bcd948d-1483744801
======
jasford
I sold my company a couple years ago. Just took some time off to have a second
baby and did some reflecting on the whirlwind of the past 7 years. This
article is the result.

The realization that I would not have been successful without the privilege I
was born into and married into was not a total shock to me - I've always been
grateful for the opportunities I'm given - but something about the process of
writing this really had an impact on me. Enough that I'd like to devote the
rest of my career to efforts that level the playing field for potential
entrepreneurs a little more. Still working out the details of what that could
look like. Open to suggestions.

------
TaylorGood
Just refreshed this HN link and would've expected comments.

Thank you for writing it... for those who weren't born immigrants and had to
start at zero, it's a good reminder to embrace certain landscape dynamics.

